# Another WA/OR IASCA Doube Header weekend July 6 & 7



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

IASCA 1x
Saturday, July 6
Kingpin Car and Marine Audio
10965 SW Commerce Circle, Ste. A 
Wilsonville, OR, 97070

SQC, IQC, IdBL, and Bass Boxing
$25 for one format and $15 for each additional one
Registration at 10, Judging at 11

Then we'll all drive up north to:

IASCA 2x
Sunday, July 7
Sound Werks
13319 38th Ave. Ne 
Marysville, WA 98271

SQC, IQC, IdBL, and Bass Boxing
$30 for one format and $15 for each additional one
Registration at 10, Judging at 10


These 2 events will count towards your 4 event qualification for the IASCA NW Finals Invitational at Surf City, Lincoln City, OR, Aug 25


----------

